# JiuZhai Valley, Heaven of the Heaven



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

JiuZhai Valley/Huanglong, located in Sichuan Province of China, under the well-knowned World Heritage List, has been voted as one of the most beautiful places in China. Jiuzhai valley is famous for the Colorful Forest, Jadish Lakes, Snowcapped Mountain and Staggering Waterfalls.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Totally AMAZE....


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Jiuzhai valley map and more pictures*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Alot of those pics(the ones with mutiple layed pools rather than lakes/rivers/waterfalls) are actually from Huanglong national park which is a couple of hours away.

One bit of advice I'd give if you ever visit is to spend at least two days at Juizhaigou(Huanglong is more of an attraction you can walk around in a few hours). Almost all tour groups only spend one so everyone just takes the buses from site to site in order to see everything. If you take the bus to the top of the park and walk downwards though you'll avoid most of the crowds.


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

wooooww how big is that park???


----------



## davidwei01 (Dec 19, 2005)

"The main scenic area of Jiuzhaigou (Jiuzhai valley) extends over 50 kilometers. Shuzheng, Rize and Zechawa, three main parts of the scenic area, shaped as "Y". With an average altitude of 1800 meters, the terrain slowly elevates from north to south. The main paths and roads are flat and have been newly paved with asphalt...."


----------

